# NEW: Type Me and I Will Type You Thread!



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

A better idea since my last one wasn't working out so well. Basically its all in the title:

*1. You type me in whatever way you wish

2. Provide a description of yourself

3. And I will type you in the same way and standards as you have typed me *

A little game to play- came up with this idea just as I submitted the last thread and i couldn't be bothered waiting for the last one to grow old because I'm bored and this seemed fun.

*Starts here!*


Anysways, I don't know if you guys feel this way, but I find literally everything life related boring. No.. 

But I can't stay in the moment. I struggle badly with issues of concentration. My brain automatically does this thing where it automatically detaches and my mind starts to race with random thoughts like- "what if society was like this...", "zombie apocalypse", "what does i think therefore I am mean?" and "what would it be like to be a skilled con artist or something along those lines". I don't know, I think basically its my minds way of telling me I want a life of adventure, but I don't live in a 5 star book so my mind just retreats to the details of webbing around a good 5 story book...I don't know what I'm talking about. But basically, I'm lost in thought 24/7 and thinking is my only mode of living. 

Im not made for a lot of things I find people can function smoothly. I'm not good at making talented first impressions. In fact, a lot of people find me awkward and quite odd. I can't do fast paced jobs and I don't like having to respond to people (not in the literal sense- in the "boss made me do it" sense). I have a very low boredom threshold. Can't stay in the same place or situation for too long. Cant stay with the same people for too long. I don't know what it is. I have this weird thing...

you know when people usually feel more comfortable in an environment after getting to know someone? Yeah, mine seems to work the opposite way. Ive seen it from school experience, work experience. Its almost as though the intial excitement that helps me succeed in the environment in the first place wears off. I don't really like getting intimate with people either, they can tell me their business but when they expect me to tell them mine, it bothers me. Company can start to feel like a responsibility/chore after theres expected socializing. 

I don't like intrusive people or needy people. When I say intrusive I mean in the sense of "come on, do this". I am quite self-serving, for example, if a group of people are watching something i won't join in unless I like what theyre watching, even if I know they probably want the company. Even though I know I probably should, I just find it incredibly hard to feel the effort to commit my time to something I don't want to do. But hey were not all perfect. 

I find it hard to know what to say to people and for that reason, I'm really quiet. To be honest my thoughts go so fast, its like I'm already having a conversation. I much prefer it if people are talking to me about themselves and I can just hear them out, offering questions or feedback. 

SOOO yeah, don't get along well with people. Usually SFJs find me the most repellent. Bad vibes they get from me... 

Im constantly trying to find leverage in a situation. Whats the easiest way to do something and do we necessarily have to do it the way the person said to do it. I don't like it when people are so rule adhesive (stuck to the rules, tried to be creative, sue me). 

I don't find it easy to know right from wrong and don't feel its an easy judgement to make. 

Funnily enough, despite how pessimistic I am about people and the underlying motivations of humanity, in the moment and in interaction with people, I tend to take this stance for granted and people tend to take that for granted. For example, when I see just regular people, part of me just thinks, "why would I be nice to this person? if I were homeless, majority of people I see would just walk past me" , but nice just comes naturally. I hate seeing people on the streets and the chunk of people walking by flinging their dust onto the only thing the homeless don't even really own- their sidewalk perch. Makes me frustrated and question more. 

People tend to read my facial expressions really easily. The weird thing is, I'm apparently conveying emotion where its not intended! Its frustrating, people will be like "you seem like you're annoyed with having to do this" and I won't have been even on that line, im thinking about playing video games. 

I struggle with spending my time productively and getting my self to do work thats due. Or I'll make plans, just leisurely plans, where I'll be like "I'll learn this/that..." and just never get round to step two. Past three years, learnt language, no, read 50 books, no, and on and on.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

This is the worlds shittiest typing attempt but from what you've said, I'd suggest either an introverted ENTP or an INTP.

Ne seems apparent, and you know it, however I believe Fe seems more likely than Fi, as it's easier to read, even in the inferior position, it's a way that xNTP people communicate.

So eh I'd lean more Fe for you for literally that reason exclusively.

You also say you don't like being told what to do, basically, nobody does but is it important enough for everyone to mention? Eh. 

You appear to not be great at sticking to your plans which makes me think the possibility of you being an ENxP who needs to work on their introverted judging function is quite likely.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Turi said:


> This is the worlds shittiest typing attempt but from what you've said, I'd suggest either an introverted ENTP or an INTP.
> 
> Ne seems apparent, and you know it, however I believe Fe seems more likely than Fi, as it's easier to read, even in the inferior position, it's a way that xNTP people communicate.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Did you want to provide me with a description so that I can type you?


----------



## Bergapten (Nov 2, 2017)

I concur with above, you seem most likely to be a XNTP, more likely I.

Your lead paragraph screams Ti, and Te isn’t found in a huge amount in your descriptions. You seem to function with a more extroverted intuition, rather than introverted, particularly considering the paragraph about the intuitive observations of the people around you. Your Fe seems more apparent, particularly considering people can read your emotions without you even being aware of it (suggesting an immature Fe), and your Sensing isn’t particularly apparent, but the way your other functions stack up makes it more likely to be Se.

I’d lean towards INTP.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Bergapten said:


> I concur with above, you seem most likely to be a XNTP, more likely I.
> 
> Your lead paragraph screams Ti, and Te isn’t found in a huge amount in your descriptions. You seem to function with a more extroverted intuition, rather than introverted, particularly considering the paragraph about the intuitive observations of the people around you. Your Fe seems more apparent, particularly considering people can read your emotions without you even being aware of it (suggesting an immature Fe), and your Sensing isn’t particularly apparent, but the way your other functions stack up makes it more likely to be Se.
> 
> I’d lean towards INTP.



Cool, thanks. Would you like to provide a description?


----------



## Bergapten (Nov 2, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> Cool, thanks. Would you like to provide a description?


Of course.

I started posting here today, not necessarily just to engage with people (I usually live more in my own space and time rather than others’) but to immerse myself in MBTI and associated personality theories - to become more of an expert. That’s quite a theme of mine throughout my life - I like to gain knowledge. But usually I use that knowledge for practical reasons, which is why I decided to stop pursuing academic science; the pure theoretical nature of science, whilst fun, started to stagnate in how something I came up with would still hardly be considered useful until many minds over a few decades did the same research. Even though I had a moment where I instantly saw a truly novel concept and theory and tried to pursue it (I was the only one in the world with the concept), it still seemed like I would be stifled by years of uncertainty as to where that would lead.

I am going to start my graduate law degree next year. It took me a few days of intense soul searching to figure out that’s where my life wanted to head, a few weeks to map out the best universities and units to take, and a month to figure out where I may need to go and what I need to do to secure any position I could realistically want in the future. I like planning for those sorts of logistics, as it gives me a degree of centainty and helps me decide that it’s where my life should head. Most of my friends don’t understand that sort of long term planning, but it comes fairly innately to me. Otherwise, leave it a little longer and I would start to catastrophise. Plus, my third year units look like fun; I cannot wait for 2020, heh.

Because I am waiting for that, though, I am without an job and without study for a few months. I am mostly looking after my puppy, Glenys (she’s my avatar). My partner wanted her, even though I was the only one with dog experience, so I was very hesitant. He wanted a Blue Cattle, which are quite hard work due to energy and intelligence requirements, so I made absolutely sure he knew that she would be challenging, require mental stimulation and would be quite stubborn and tough to deal with. He thought I was exaggerating, but he soon learnt that I was correct...as usual. 

I take her out every day to the dog park right now, which is tough as you have to interact with the other dog owners. I prefer to stick to patting the dogs and have canine interaction, to be honest. For example, there’s another dog who usually comes at the same time, and both he and Glenys love to play fetch, whereas another dog likes to be rounded up and barked at by Glenys. I find watching her interact fascinating, but because she can bark an extremely high pitched bark if a dog is not playing with her correctly (she is insatiable for being annoying, sometimes), I constantly look out for small signs she is going to do so and mitigate it. It’s unconscious now, actually, which is nice.

But after all of that, it is nice just to come home, have dinner with my partner and watch T.V/play video games. Tonight we watched a Queen Latifah movie. It was predictable, but enjoyable. I like those movies a fair amount, actually. It shuts off my brain.

If you have any other questions you need to ask to clarify a type or function, just ask - I’d rather you be sure. I also have a questionnaire filled out in a dedicated thread if you want that.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Bergapten said:


> Of course.
> 
> I started posting here today, not necessarily just to engage with people (I usually live more in my own space and time rather than others’) but to immerse myself in MBTI and associated personality theories - to become more of an expert. That’s quite a theme of mine throughout my life - I like to gain knowledge. But usually I use that knowledge for practical reasons, which is why I decided to stop pursuing academic science; the pure theoretical nature of science, whilst fun, started to stagnate in how something I came up with would still hardly be considered useful until many minds over a few decades did the same research. Even though I had a moment where I instantly saw a truly novel concept and theory and tried to pursue it (I was the only one in the world with the concept), it still seemed like I would be stifled by years of uncertainty as to where that would lead.
> 
> ...



The first thing I could notice IxTJ vibes. Were you considering something around these options? 
I see the judging functions heavily in your communication, particularly with a focus on Te. To be honest though, I don't see much Ni as it seems to me the fact that you chose to describe yourself through what your plans are and daily life activities/ *past*experiences would shout focus on the outer/external world of senses rather than say intuition and the hypothetical and most likely Si. 

I'll give you also some examples of seen Si: 



> It was predictable, but enjoyable.


 -not minding lack of variety (but this is just a loose example) which would mean you have Ne but last


> I prefer to stick to patting the dogs



I would go ISTJ.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

@WintersFlame

The strongest sense I get is that you're an Enneagram 5w4.

I could see the argument for INFP, but I think INTP would suit you better.

- - - - - - - - - - 
Type me based on these (true) things about me:

1. Each year my goal is to read 50 books. I have been doing this successfully since 2008. Currently on book 42/50.
2. I married/paired up with a rational (INTP) because I wanted a relationship that made sense and allowed for independence.
3. I greatly prefer cats to dogs; dogs are unpredictable. 
4. I'm extremely sensitive to stimulus (loud or repetitive noises, light shows, strong scents, being around a lot of people).
5. I enjoy nature; especially forests. I find I feel healthiest when I spend at least 10 minutes in nature a day.
6. While I have done research, criminal profiling, and practiced in the field of psychology, I greatly prefer owning my own business and I think it's what I'm best at.
7. I would love to publish a book. Writing has always been a hobby of mine.
8. I play many different musical instruments. I'm most proficient with the piano which I started playing at age 3. 
9. I don't understand Fe at all. I know what it is, but I don't know _why_ it is. It seems extremely unnatural, to me. Any time I am in a situation where Fe is appropriate, it's very difficult for me to use it.
10. Characters I identify the most with are 
*Dexter Morgan* (from TV show Dexter) because of his list of rules and his responses toward other humans.
*Sherlock & Mycroft *(from BBC's Sherlock) because of the way they think, and their confusion regarding interacting with other people. I really like one scene where someone asks Mycroft if he'd like to get a drink and Mycroft says, "of what?" with a puzzled look on his face. This reminds me of when my INTP partner asks me how I'm feeling and I say, "about what?". 
*Raven* from Teen Titans Go! I don't watch the show, but I overhear it when my kids watch it and I like her flat affect and her direct communication style.
*Belle* from most incarnations of Beauty and the Beast. I identify with her attachment with her father, her desire for only one simple gift (the white rose), her ability to see past the surface (the Beast) and find the truth, and, in the Disney movie, she's booky.

Hopefully that will give you something to puzzle over. Though I don't think it would be too hard lol. : )


----------



## Bergapten (Nov 2, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> The first thing I could notice IxTJ vibes. Were you considering something around these options?
> I see the judging functions heavily in your communication, particularly with a focus on Te. To be honest though, I don't see much Ni as it seems to me the fact that you chose to describe yourself through what your plans are and daily life activities/ *past*experiences would shout focus on the outer/external world of senses rather than say intuition and the hypothetical and most likely Si.
> 
> I'll give you also some examples of seen Si:
> ...


Inetersting. My enneagram (5w6, but only one test) and a few MBTI tests came up as INTJ, so I was looking more at IXTJ, which was interesting you picked up. Funnily enough, I can see where you are coming from - my Si seems really developed, but I am wondering if it is because I have an almost eidetic memory? I do say I can use Ni quite well too, as I have related to it through my readings, but the ISTJ stack seems fairly logical, too. I think I have narrowed it down to two now. My questionnaire might help narrow it further, now.

Thank you, that was quite helpful.



brightflashes said:


> @WintersFlame
> 
> - - - - - - - - - -
> Type me based on these (true) things about me:
> ...


2. Is very Te.
4. Underdeveloped Se.

The others seem to show an inward intuition, and a lack of Fe awareness would generally seem to lead to Fi. But you already knew you were INTJ.

I quite like the idea of this thread. It’s a nice way to get straight in.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

brightflashes said:


> @WintersFlame
> 
> The strongest sense I get is that you're an Enneagram 5w4.
> 
> ...


 @brightflashes

Not too proficient in enneagram, but i definitely agree with you being a 5. As for wings i could see both 4 and 6, but I'd hint more towards 6 with your focus on security/health in examples such as this: 



> I greatly prefer cats to dogs; dogs are unpredictable.


and this: 



> I find I feel healthiest when....


I am considering types with Fi/Te axis. I mean I don't like the whole bias around you read books= intuitive so I'm trying to consider both sides of the coin. I can see examples for low Se and Ne here: 



> I'm extremely sensitive to stimulus (loud or repetitive noises, light shows, strong scents, being around a lot of people)


 ---low Se



> While I have done research, criminal profiling, and practiced in the field of psychology, I greatly prefer owning my own business and I think it's what I'm best at


---low Ne (not that this shows low intuition, but if I were to argue that you were ISTJ and this was in your stack)

I lean more towards INTJ because you seem to appreciate the abstractness behind the idea worlds of fiction


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

WintersFlame said:


> Not too proficient in enneagram, but i definitely agree with you being a 5. As for wings i could see both 4 and 6, but I'd hint more towards 6 with your focus on security/health in examples such as this...


You did a really good job. Most people who know me on the surface tend to go with 5w6 as well. The truth is I'm 5w4 - I have pretty high Fi for an INTJ. The 4 doesn't tend to reveal itself much on the forum, but it's pretty obvious in person. I think the focus on health is because I'm strong sp first. 

But really, you did a good job and, again, you said exactly what most people would say about Enneagram.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

@Bergapten



> but I am wondering if it is because I have an almost eidetic memory?


I think mbti is meant to be more about preferences than ability so I don't think so.


----------



## Bergapten (Nov 2, 2017)

@WintersFlame

Cause and effect. Fair enough.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

brightflashes said:


> You did a really good job. Most people who know me on the surface tend to go with 5w6 as well. The truth is I'm 5w4 - I have pretty high Fi for an INTJ. The 4 doesn't tend to reveal itself much on the forum, but it's pretty obvious in person. I think the focus on health is because I'm strong sp first.
> 
> But really, you did a good job and, again, you said exactly what most people would say about Enneagram.


Oh okay, if that's what you think you are, you probably know better. But I could see high Fi too, you could be INTJ 5w6 sp/sx? Anyway, thanks for typing!


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> Cool, thanks. Would you like to provide a description?


Okay..

I become completely obsessed by things that interest me, to the point that if I didn't have a family, I would stay up all night, not go to work, barely eat or drink, never have the lights on and simply immerse myself in whatever addiction I have at the time.



Pretty much anyone I speak to thinks I'm one of the most intelligent and highest potential people they've ever met, though I consistently fail to live up to these expectations and my own expectations are even higher, lol, life of constant failure.



I irritate people by being able to understand everyones perspective, genuinely. This aggravates employers who expect to get a reaction out of me, it pisses off me wife for the same reason - it's a positive trait (imo) but the reality is some people actually want a reaction, they want to see that they are having an emotional affect on me, and this doesn't work because I legit get where people are coming from.

I got fired from a job in January and was practically counseling my manager, as I understood where she was coming from and being so understanding brought her to tears - it's easier for them, if I were to be like "oh no that's BS" and just leave but that's not how I work.


I don't give two shits about myself and would gladly give everyone everything they wanted if I had the means to, whenever I have spare cash I like shouting my friends a drink or helping out other people in some way, I don't see the point in being a selfish prick and not doing this, I refuse to accept money back from people who ask to borrow it as well, unless I'm completely strapped for cash.


Eh, it's only really 4 dot points but it'll do.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> You did a really good job. Most people who know me on the surface tend to go with 5w6 as well. The truth is I'm 5w4 - I have pretty high Fi for an INTJ. The 4 doesn't tend to reveal itself much on the forum, but it's pretty obvious in person. I think the focus on health is because I'm strong sp first.
> 
> But really, you did a good job and, again, you said exactly what most people would say about Enneagram.


What does "high Fi" actually mean?

I ask because to me, I feel like the tertiary function is a little prick - helps you out when you need it but not in a long-term kind of way.

I see Fi in tertiary position as basically just a function that rationalises what you do, and makes you feel like you're doing the right thing, so when you slip into inferior Se and feel the whole world is out to get you, Fi comes in and says "yes, they are out to get you, they all just want to test you down, fuck everybody" this helps you in the short term.. but.. ...need Te to step in and be like well let's actually make sense of this - why would they be out to get you? It doesn't make sense. Put things into perspective, etc etc.. Te needs to come in and assess what's going on in more practical, realistic terms.


I feel like if an INTJ applies Te to themselves, and their own intuition, then Fi basically becomes healthy and productive on it's own - I can't picture an INTJ having a positive relationship with Fi without having an even better relationship with Te.

I'm not saying you don't have a solid relationship with Te btw, just asked a question and kinda rambled, keen to hear your thoughts re: "high Fi" in tertiary position.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

@Turi

First point I got was Inferior Se, so that would mean INXJ. You also seem to lead with Te and trust and look to externally validated sources, for example the people thinking I'm smart thing you said could be a perspective of how you measure your individual (Fi) sense/idea of success. I definitely also see Ni in how you're looking behind why things happen and motivations and reasons for things which is usually how Ni functions with Te not Ti because Te wants purpose.

Also high Fi seems to be just a more obvious Fi. It can work with Te like you said where it's almost like they don't mind expressing their feelings. An example of high Fi might be telling someone to do something (Te) because they feel it's right


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

ISlapYourMother said:


> Cool. You're in a never-ending self-improvement loop.


It feels like a never-ending failure loop, lol.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

ISlapYourMother said:


> Say "thank you" to your INTJ trait, *****'!


Cheers bro I love failing to live up to expectations and living in a constant state of hesitation, unable to accomplish anything with my life, it's my favourite!


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Turi said:


> I'm not saying you don't have a solid relationship with Te btw, just asked a question and kinda rambled, keen to hear your thoughts re: "high Fi" in tertiary position.


It mostly relates to personal experiences involving high emotions. When I was growing up, two of my friends died and so did my (step) brother. All of this by age 16. So, from about 14 - 23, I was very Ni-Fi loopy. I got to know, by sticking with my feelings, the nuances of feelings and the many flavors of emotion humans experience. 

Additionally, my relationship with my biological mother which put my life in danger many times until I was removed from her custody completely was something that definitely contributed to the 4 wing. I actually used to think I might be a type 4w5 instead, but as I got to know the Enneagram theory better, I realized that I was far more type 5. 

I think having Major Depressive Disorder with Psychosis contributed to my Enneagram wing as well.

The reason I mentioned being high Fi is that Fi is associated with type 4 and also because of the extreme distaste I have for Fe (though I'm working on that right now). 

Anyway, it's a bit difficult, unless asked directly and when I start explaining, to illustrate my 4 wing, but once someone knows me well enough to know, it's inarguably my wing.

I think that I think of the cognitive functions a bit differently than you do, though. I see the two rational functions as helping to balance each other out. While Te is what I prefer, I tend to like to soften it a bit with Fi.

I do admit that when my mother was repeatedly attempting to kill me I did have those "out to get you" thoughts.


----------



## La Bella Luna (Oct 28, 2017)

_I don't find it easy to know right from wrong and don't feel its an easy judgement to make. _

Strikes out Fi for me. 

_I struggle with spending my time productively and getting my self to do work thats due. Or I'll make plans, just leisurely plans, where I'll be like "I'll learn this/that..." and just never get round to step two. Past three years, learnt language, no, read 50 books, no, and on and on._

_My brain automatically does this thing where it automatically detaches and my mind starts to race with random thoughts like- "what if society was like this...", "zombie apocalypse", "what does i think therefore I am mean?" and "what would it be like to be a skilled con artist or something along those lines". _

Ne is both wonder and incredibly frustrating to have. You're defintely a high Ne user. You seem to lack Fi-Te so I'm a thinking INTP or ENTP.

~~~~~

I zone out a lot. People constantly ask what I'm staring at and it's not so much much that I'm staring as I've just gone somewhere else in my mind that is infinitely more fascinating that the tree I'm apparently staring at. 

I’m great at planning but lack follows through. I get overwhelmed thinking about the future and picking a course in life. I like knowing what things are happening and what’s expected. 

I have this annoying habit of seeking validation through others. I know everyone seeks that in some way but let’s face it some are needier of it than others and I think I fit in that category. I sometimes wonder if I’m a people pleaser to keep the peace or do I truly care about others. I feel like I just reading off a manual for polite and proper interactions.

I deal with major sensory overload and I’m definitely a highly sensitive person, which does make me sensitive to others sensitivities and wanting to help them. I’m a stay at home kind of person. I have zero interest to travel. Nothing appeases me more than a night at home with junk food and film ( character studies and feel good films are my go-to genres). 

To understand something I do need a visual instruction. 

I’m so avoidant and queen of putting things off. I’m hyper vigilant about safety. Like I’m the person that’s making sure the table doesn’t break if someone has decided to stupidly dance on it. Like someone has to watch out for the idiot. I’m pretty sure my enneagram is 6 or 9 because of my fear and sloth tendencies.

I’m quite obsessive. If something interests me I want to know everything about it. But it has to catch my interest otherwise the zone zombie appears.

I’m the go-to friend for inspirational words, counseling, and humor. I personally like a quiet and peaceful environment so I will do anything in my power to get that stabilized. When I’m stressed it’s so obvious. You will know it, you may not know why but you will know it. 

Creativity is my outlet and I literally would die if I couldn’t create. Sarcasm too.

I do suffer from chronic pain that immobilizes me sometimes so that I do feel that heightens my need for people to be chill. 

If you need more info let me know. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## La Bella Luna (Oct 28, 2017)

@brightflashes

I don't have enough post counts to respond via pm yet *sighs*

I've heard Ni is focused on a goal but my question is what happens to a Ni dom when that goal is no longer an option. I had a career goal growing up and I lived and breathed it but medical situations made it impossible and when I realized that I just went into this funk and just drifted. I was very 'well what is my purpose now?'

To be honest I can see lower Se. But people see me as INFP and I clearly see the Te so I just nod and go okay.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

La Bella Luna said:


> I don't have enough post counts to respond via pm yet *sighs*


Oh hey. I'll respond to this later on (tomorrow). Having some issues right now and can't fully focus on it.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

@La Bella Luna

Sorry for late response, I'm used to responding according to notification alerts such as mentions or post quotes and don't usually check manually, but thanks for your verdict. So for your typing, Im going to go by what stands out the most: 



> Creativity is my outlet and I literally would die if I couldn’t create.





> I sometimes wonder if I’m a people pleaser to keep the peace or do I truly care about others





> When I’m stressed it’s so obvious. You will know it, you may not know why but you will know it.


These are Fi 



> I have zero interest to travel.


I would say this cancels out Se. Although INFPs can enjoy travel, its more to do with soaking up the environmental stimuli (fresh air, feeling of the sun, etc) more so than Se ("if I go travelling, I can see what its like to do this!"-which you basically said you dont do). But I would agree that this just generally lowers sensing in your stack.

This narrows it down to Fi-Si



> I do suffer from chronic pain that immobilizes me sometimes so that I do feel that heightens my need for people to be chill.


And lastly, this does sound like Te used in the inferior sense: 



> To understand something I do need a visual instruction.





> I feel like I just reading off a manual



So I would stick with INFP 

Also, can I ask, as an INFP, do you feel like you relate to my own description at all? I've been questioning myself being an INFP and I could relate to every little thing you put in your description, but here's something that might make me not an INFP: INFPs don't relate to my description.


----------



## La Bella Luna (Oct 28, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> Also, can I ask, as an INFP, do you feel like you relate to my own description at all? I've been questioning myself being an INFP and I could relate to every little thing you put in your description, but here's something that might make me not an INFP: INFPs don't relate to my description.


I related a lot to your description. I felt a Ne kindred spirit. No INFP is alike and they might not truly be an INFP. Plus I think enneagram might play a part. I'm definitely not a core 4. I don't care for dark things, well anymore. I'm more into harmony than individualism. This might sound weird, but I don't relate to most Fi doms but I relate to the functions. Plus, I probably loop a lot.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

@La Bella Luna

Basically, I PMed you just to give you a possible alternate type. I think INFP fits you well. I just wanted to give you something else to think about. I love your icon, by the way.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

You're probably annoyed with me at this point for the sheer amount of times I've replied to your typing thread, but as a confused individual the idea of getting anyone to type me without annoying the world with another questionnaire is incredibly appealing.

With that, I'd still argue that you're a Ne dom, even as this post of yours seems introverted in scope. Perhaps I'd got with ENTP sp/sx or sx/sp rather than ENFP this time though. Not because you come across particularly extroverted but because you have so much Ne. I'd still argue you have a 7 fix, but if you are comfortable with 5w4 I won't fight you on it, as there's likely something I'm missing.


WintersFlame said:


> Anysways, I don't know if you guys feel this way, but I find literally everything life related boring. No..
> 
> But I can't stay in the moment. I struggle badly with issues of concentration. My brain automatically does this thing where it automatically detaches and my mind starts to race with random thoughts like- "what if society was like this...", "zombie apocalypse", "what does i think therefore I am mean?" and "what would it be like to be a skilled con artist or something along those lines". I don't know, I think basically its my minds way of telling me I want a life of adventure, but I don't live in a 5 star book so my mind just retreats to the details of webbing around a good 5 story book...I don't know what I'm talking about. But basically, I'm lost in thought 24/7 and thinking is my only mode of living.


 This is stereotypical Ne


WintersFlame said:


> Im not made for a lot of things I find people can function smoothly. I'm not good at making talented first impressions. In fact, a lot of people find me awkward and quite odd. I can't do fast paced jobs and I don't like having to respond to people (not in the literal sense- in the "boss made me do it" sense). I have a very low boredom threshold. Can't stay in the same place or situation for too long. Cant stay with the same people for too long. I don't know what it is. I have this weird thing...


 This is either introversion or so blind. Still, there are hints of Fe in the way that you wrote this. 


WintersFlame said:


> you know when people usually feel more comfortable in an environment after getting to know someone? Yeah, mine seems to work the opposite way. Ive seen it from school experience, work experience. Its almost as though the intial excitement that helps me succeed in the environment in the first place wears off. I don't really like getting intimate with people either, they can tell me their business but when they expect me to tell them mine, it bothers me. Company can start to feel like a responsibility/chore after theres expected socializing.


 Perhaps you are introverted, but this still sounds super Ne. The way I'm interpreting this (which could be completely wrong) is that it is the novelty of the environment that excites you. I'd assume sticking in one place for too long would bother you as well as creating emotional attachments to things (which furthers you don't use Fi)... It sounds sp/sx Ne to me.


WintersFlame said:


> I don't like intrusive people or needy people. When I say intrusive I mean in the sense of "come on, do this". I am quite self-serving, for example, if a group of people are watching something i won't join in unless I like what theyre watching, even if I know they probably want the company. Even though I know I probably should, I just find it incredibly hard to feel the effort to commit my time to something I don't want to do. But hey were not all perfect.


 Common so blind complaint, this also pushes that you have a high Pi function.


WintersFlame said:


> I find it hard to know what to say to people and for that reason, I'm really quiet. To be honest my thoughts go so fast, its like I'm already having a conversation. I much prefer it if people are talking to me about themselves and I can just hear them out, offering questions or feedback.


 This sounds like introversion.


WintersFlame said:


> SOOO yeah, don't get along well with people. Usually SFJs find me the most repellent. Bad vibes they get from me...
> 
> Im constantly trying to find leverage in a situation. Whats the easiest way to do something and do we necessarily have to do it the way the person said to do it. I don't like it when people are so rule adhesive (stuck to the rules, tried to be creative, sue me).
> 
> I don't find it easy to know right from wrong and don't feel its an easy judgement to make.


 Probably Ti with the constantly moving mind.


WintersFlame said:


> Funnily enough, despite how pessimistic I am about people and the underlying motivations of humanity, in the moment and in interaction with people, I tend to take this stance for granted and people tend to take that for granted. For example, when I see just regular people, part of me just thinks, "why would I be nice to this person? if I were homeless, majority of people I see would just walk past me" , but nice just comes naturally. I hate seeing people on the streets and the chunk of people walking by flinging their dust onto the only thing the homeless don't even really own- their sidewalk perch. Makes me frustrated and question more.


 Fe presence for definite.


WintersFlame said:


> People tend to read my facial expressions really easily. The weird thing is, I'm apparently conveying emotion where its not intended! Its frustrating, people will be like "you seem like you're annoyed with having to do this" and I won't have been even on that line, im thinking about playing video games.


 This is also incredibly Fe


WintersFlame said:


> I struggle with spending my time productively and getting my self to do work thats due. Or I'll make plans, just leisurely plans, where I'll be like "I'll learn this/that..." and just never get round to step two. Past three years, learnt language, no, read 50 books, no, and on and on.


 High Ne, maybe sx/sp instead of sp/sx, either could work.

I honestly think you're an ENTP sp/sx or sx/sp. Due to lack of so, they have a bit less tolerance for other people, are socially rebellious, and come across significantly more introverted. I could see INTP though, but I don't think you're introverted enough for an INTP 5w4 so blind.


EDIT: Here's my self description @WintersFlame . I put it in spoiler tags so I don't take up an annoying amount of space.

* *




Contextually, I’m pretty sure I’m somewhere on the Ne-Si axis and am more than likely a 9w1 sp/so in enneagram, though I have considered being a 6 core in the past more than likely due to having anxiety. I’m female, American, and in college studying nanoscale science.

I find that I am a very contradictory person in personality, which is probably why I haven’t settled on a type. I’m curious but fearful, controlled but hasty, tactful but assertive, rule abiding but socially rebellious, indecisive but stubborn, optimistic but only compulsively. Being a person that likes to put things, such as other people, into systems so I can better generalize behavior and become more adaptable, I find my own personality very annoying to work with.

The thing about me that is annoying is my indecision. I have a “circle like” form of thinking, which sort of works by me breaking the things that I know into tiny pieces and looking at those pieces from various perspectives in order to decide how I feel about it or what the correct course of action will be for most situations. It’s really useful for things like science, especially if you’re looking for different consequences of actions or if you're analysing an idea, but is incredibly inefficient when you apply this circular thinking to day to day tasks like deciding what to eat for lunch, what you actually enjoy, or how you actually feel about something. Subsequently, I often find myself giving long narratives about feeling really neutrally about most things and freaking out when trying to decide stupid things like what to do that day or what to order at a restaurant.

One of the things that motivates me in life is my desire to understand. I’ve been faced with many odd situations in my life, and the way I find comfort with these things is by doing research and gathering my own conclusions/making my own generalities. Understanding and learning new things is one of the few things that brings me joy because I see the world as a giant ball of information yet to be known and understood, and from an early age decided I’d spend the rest of my life continuously learning. This is the primary reason that I seek to become a research scientist.

My social skills are atrocious. While I’m quite tactical and have a way of dealing with people in ways that don’t irritate them most of the time and get me where I want to go, I’m awkward and a poor spontaneous conversator due to my high level of tension. I don’t quite have a grasp on my own culture due to being stuck in my head playing with situations, ideas and possibilities, which leaves most people describing me as “a person who lives under a rock” or strange. My lack of interest in trends and hierarchy leaves me playing catch up with the world and gives me the appearance of a social deviant despite not actually being rebellious in the very least (actually I’m quite prudish if we’re going to be honest.). Despite this, I'm very interested in understanding these things and in the interests of others, it's just that self induced isolation has made it difficult to catch up with the times.

Sorry this is long winded, I’m sort of a long winded person and didn’t know where exactly to go with this. If you’d like clarification or elaboration for the purposes of figuring out where my functions lie, I’m up for answering questions.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

You're a fucking Ne dom. Probably ENFp

Well ne is fucking obvious

Type me. Read my blog at Venting section


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

La Bella Luna said:


> I zone out a lot. People constantly ask what I'm staring at and it's not so much much that I'm staring as I've just gone somewhere else in my mind that is infinitely more fascinating that the tree I'm apparently staring at.


Dominant Ni users tend to do that a lot, INFJs in particular. Looking at something, without seeing it, because they are too busy with the stuff going on in their own heads.



> I’m great at planning but lack follows through. I get overwhelmed thinking about the future and picking a course in life. I like knowing what things are happening and what’s expected.


This doesn't necessarily indicates any particular type, but after reading the whole post, in particular what you said about being hyper vigilant about safety, it could mean a mixture of dominant Ni with the enneagram 6. People with this combination can be quite paranoid, focusing too much on things that could go wrong, so for them, it is difficult to make big decisions (like picking a course in life), because they fail to focus on the positive sides of each possibility. 



> I have this annoying habit of seeking validation through others. I know everyone seeks that in some way but let’s face it some are needier of it than others and I think I fit in that category. I sometimes wonder if I’m a people pleaser to keep the peace or do I truly care about others. I feel like I just reading off a manual for polite and proper interactions.


This is what makes me wonder if you are truly INFP. You might be, but from my experience with INFPs and from my research, INFPs aren't really concerned with what others think of them and their views, values, morals, etc. It seems more like a Fe thing. INFPs are more like "I don't care if you dislike thing, I like it and that is what matters."



> I deal with major sensory overload and I’m definitely a highly sensitive person, which does make me sensitive to others sensitivities and wanting to help them. I’m a stay at home kind of person. I have zero interest to travel. Nothing appeases me more than a night at home with junk food and film ( character studies and feel good films are my go-to genres).


Fe is more aware of the evaluations and needs of others than Fe. It is also presented in Fi types, but you said it yourself that you are a "highly sensitive person". Neither Fe or Fi makes someone sensitive, but Fe users do tend to be more aware of others, while Fi can be wrongly (sometimes) interpreted as self centered. Anyways, because of inferior Se, it is not very common for INFJs to be the kind of people to enjoy being outside often. 



> To understand something I do need a visual instruction.


I can relate. Pure theory is an awful way for me to learn, so having the opportunity to watch someone do the thing or the opportunity to do it myself helps wonders. 



> I’m so avoidant and queen of putting things off. I’m hyper vigilant about safety. Like I’m the person that’s making sure the table doesn’t break if someone has decided to stupidly dance on it. Like someone has to watch out for the idiot. I’m pretty sure my enneagram is 6 or 9 because of my fear and sloth tendencies.


That seems like enneagram 6. Perhaps 6w5, like me. I am overly concerned with my safety, to the point even leaving my house fills me with anxiety.



> I’m quite obsessive. If something interests me I want to know everything about it. But it has to catch my interest otherwise the zone zombie appears.


I am going to suggest Ni again, as dominant users are quite obsessive with their topics of interest.



> Creativity is my outlet and I literally would die if I couldn’t create. Sarcasm too.


Doesn't necessarily point to any type, in my opinion. I could say it is Ni again, but it could also mean aux Ne (INxP).



> I do suffer from chronic pain that immobilizes me sometimes so that I do feel that heightens my need for people to be chill.


Is it psychological? At any rate, suggesting a type based on this would be dubious.

I think you might be an INFP as you seem to believe, but I wanted to suggest a different approach to you. I can relate a lot to some of the things you said and it seems somewhat unlikely that I am not INFJ myself (but who knows, maybe we are both INFP). Truth is, I don't see Ni in the way you type your posts, only in your descriptions, but you don't really have a lot of posts yet, so it is hard to say.


----------



## La Bella Luna (Oct 28, 2017)

@Reila Nimu

Dominant Ni users tend to do that a lot, INFJs in particular. Looking at something, without seeing it, because they are too busy with the stuff going on in their own heads.

Story of my life right there.

This doesn't necessarily indicates any particular type, but after reading the whole post, in particular what you said about being hyper vigilant about safety, it could mean a mixture of dominant Ni with the enneagram 6. People with this combination can be quite paranoid, focusing too much on things that could go wrong, so for them, it is difficult to make big decisions (like picking a course in life), because they fail to focus on the positive sides of each possibility. 
I believe I'm a 6w5 with a 9 somewhere in my tritype. I can never make up my mind on my heart fix

This is what makes me wonder if you are truly INFP. You might be, but from my experience with INFPs and from my research, INFPs aren't really concerned with what others think of them and their views, values, morals, etc. It seems more like a Fe thing. INFPs are more like "I don't care if you dislike thing, I like it and that is what matters."
I almost sugarcoat my negative repsonses. When I see I've hurt someone's feelings my gut reaction is to downplay what I just said. I'm probably more assertive with family members. There's one relative in patricular that can be so offensive that I constantly point out how people would feel about that. I feel in the long run being diplomatic and polite gets people further. Kindness can come in handy. Plus, I'm all for emotional harmony.

Fe is more aware of the evaluations and needs of others than Fe. It is also presented in Fi types, but you said it yourself that you are a "highly sensitive person". Neither Fe or Fi makes someone sensitive, but Fe users do tend to be more aware of others, while Fi can be wrongly (sometimes) interpreted as self centered. Anyways, because of inferior Se, it is not very common for INFJs to be the kind of people to enjoy being outside often. 
I love the beauty of the outdoors and it's good to get some fresh air but I can easily get my aesthetic pleasure from photographs and things I fill my room with.


That seems like enneagram 6. Perhaps 6w5, like me. I am overly concerned with my safety, to the point even leaving my house fills me with anxiety.
I think I go phobic a lot with my teen years being counterphobic. I was textbook 6 in my teens. I was such a pain. Oddly, I was very much an old soul when I was kid.

Is it psychological? At any rate, suggesting a type based on this would be dubious.
There's some psychological but a lot physical.I get understandably snappy when it's a high pain day and prefer to be alone so I don't offend or get angry with people.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Zoning out isn't related to any cognitive function I repeat zoning out _isn't related to any cognitive function._


It doesn't even suggest a preference for introversion imo, yet alone indicate which particular flavour of introversion.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

@La Bella Luna

I do the sugar coating thing a lot, too. It is almost second nature. I have found myself trying to sugar coat what others say at some point, like "bro, couldn't you have put that in a less hurtful way? What will they feel when they read that?"

I would never say dominant Fi users are heartless bastards, but I don't think they would naturally change how they say things, express their opinions, for the sake of others. It seems like more a healthy usage of Fe to me. I specifically say healthy usage, because a lot of people ignore this, but you can use any function in an ugly way, including Fe.

So, I can't say you are INFJ or INFP, but it is probably wise to consider both options.

@Turi, you are really repetitive, like a scratched vinyl. I knew you would say something the moment I was typing the suggestion she could be an INFJ.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Reila said:


> @Turi, you are really repetitive, like a scratched vinyl. I knew you would say something the moment I was typing the suggestion she could be an INFJ.


What's the difference between repetition and consistency?

If you knew I would say something, did a little part of you know that what you were typing up was wrong?
It must have, for you can't discern whether the person you're typing is an INFJ or an INFP - two types that share literally no cognitive functions in common. Completely different.

One of them follows their gut, their hunches, makes adjustments to things in life as they occur according to what goals they're seeking to achieve, the other is the INFJ.


---
@La Bella Luna - you're an ISFJ - at least, this post is ISFJ, you might be an ENTP for all I know irl.



> I zone out a lot. People constantly ask what I'm staring at and it's not so much much that I'm staring as I've just gone somewhere else in my mind that is infinitely more fascinating that the tree I'm apparently staring at.


Not indicative of any cognitive function.



> I’m great at planning but lack follows through. I get overwhelmed thinking about the future and picking a course in life. I like knowing what things are happening and what’s expected.


This is literally the complete opposite of Ni - Ni can't help looking towards the future, it's all it does. 
Knowing what things are happening, and what can be expected, is indicative of Si-Ne.
This makes sense, as Si and Ni are in direct competition with each other, they're similar in so many ways but they're total rivals - the fact that you get overwhelmed when thinking about the future and what paths you want to take, is indicative of inferior Ne.



> I have this annoying habit of seeking validation through others. I know everyone seeks that in some way but let’s face it some are needier of it than others and I think I fit in that category. I sometimes wonder if I’m a people pleaser to keep the peace or do I truly care about others. I feel like I just reading off a manual for polite and proper interactions.


Obviously Fe-Ti axis. Not sure I need to really explain why this is.



> I deal with major sensory overload and I’m definitely a highly sensitive person, which does make me sensitive to others sensitivities and wanting to help them. I’m a stay at home kind of person. I have zero interest to travel. Nothing appeases me more than a night at home with junk food and film ( character studies and feel good films are my go-to genres).


I'm unsure as to how this could be more representative of dominant Si.
No interest in travel - obvious preference for things to remain as you like them.. and nothing appeasing you more than junk food (you could probably tell me precisely what junk food that is) and a film (I bet you've got your favourites that you've watched multiple times).. I mean shit you've got a "go-to" genre.

This is Si. Even if you were to watch a new film it'd be within the wheelhouse of what is predictable for you, it'd have common ground with what you know and love.
Precisely Si.



> To understand something I do need a visual instruction.


Not indicative of any cognitive function.



> I’m so avoidant and queen of putting things off. I’m hyper vigilant about safety. Like I’m the person that’s making sure the table doesn’t break if someone has decided to stupidly dance on it. Like someone has to watch out for the idiot. I’m pretty sure my enneagram is 6 or 9 because of my fear and sloth tendencies.


What sort of thing do you put off? What do you avoid?
Being hyper vigilant about safety is stereotypically Si, making sure other people don't break the table when dancing stupidly on it is obvious Si-Fe. 



> I’m quite obsessive. If something interests me I want to know everything about it. But it has to catch my interest otherwise the zone zombie appears.


This is the definition of Si. This is exactly how Si works.
I wish more people would understand this. Si isn't some fact or data monster, always noticing all the tiny details etc, Si doesn't give a FUCK about anything that's not important to the user.

And if something *is* important - then yes, Si is a laser beam that will hone in on something, and dissect the living shit out of, Si will explore every nook and cranny of something it is interested in, so much so, that this interest will become an obsession of sorts - it will become a part of the Si users identity - they'll be the "guy with the clocks" etc, it's very specific and you'll find Si dominants often, without intending to, wind up being like.. masters of whatever they're interested in.

They wind up being gurus, they could be mentors, they'll be the ones people will turn to because they know *everything* about whatever it is that _*interests *_them, and they take great pride in this as it gives them a sense of worth, a sense of purpose, essentially, their interests become a part of who they are, for real.

If you were to take away the clock guys clocks, he'd feel like a massive part of him has died, like he's lost a reason to live or something, that's how intense Si can get with things it likes.

If it's not interested, zoned out, seeya, all the stereotypes about being detail-oriented are thrown out the window, Si doesn't care about anything that doesn't interest it. It's very specific.
This is why a lot of Si users think they're intuitives.

Si destroys intuition. Si owns. I fucking love Si.



> I’m the go-to friend for inspirational words, counseling, and humor. I personally like a quiet and peaceful environment so I will do anything in my power to get that stabilized. When I’m stressed it’s so obvious. You will know it, you may not know why but you will know it.


Si-Fe-Ne - whole stack is starting to line up - you need stability, you know what stability means to you and you will actively seek to alter the environment (this is Fe) to make it stable. I imagine environments that don't match your expectations of this kind of stability are something that stresses you out.



> Creativity is my outlet and I literally would die if I couldn’t create. Sarcasm too.


Not indicative of any function, however I will note there are many ISxJ youtubers out there who are creative and humorous.



> I do suffer from chronic pain that immobilizes me sometimes so that I do feel that heightens my need for people to be chill.


Not indicative of any cognitive function.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

@Krayfish



> You're probably annoyed with me at this point for the sheer amount of times I've replied to your typing thread


Nope, that would defeat the whole purpose of this thread. 



> Not because you come across particularly extroverted but because you have so much Ne. I'd still argue you have a 7 fix


I just don't feel extroverted enough to be both a 7 and an extrovert, you know. Its like you said, a lot of the points I made point to introversion qualities. 



> I honestly think you're an ENTP sp/sx or sx/sp. Due to lack of so, they have a bit less tolerance for other people, are socially rebellious, and come across significantly more introverted. I could see INTP though, but I don't think you're introverted enough for an INTP 5w4 so blind.


You make a lot of sense, I'm probably not introverted enough to be both a 5 and an I (although I do spend 90% of my living and breathing in the same room). Thanks for typing me! 



> I put it in spoiler tags so I don't take up an annoying amount of space.


Thats smart, I wish I knew how to do that. 

Starting with your typing:



> I find that I am a very contradictory person in personality, which is probably why I haven’t settled on a type. I’m curious but fearful, controlled but hasty, *tactful but assertive, rule abiding but socially rebellious*, indecisive but stubborn, optimistic but only compulsively.


The part in bold has potential to differentiate if you have Te or Fe- if you are rule abiding as to just keep the peace and therefore, its a compromise, I would pass this off as an Fe thing. But if its more like you can agree with and feel understanding towards rules, seems more Te. Finding optimism to be a compulsion might be a characteristic of *Ne*, as Ne is constantly looking towards the future and the possibilities which the future heralds (....saying heralds feels weird). 



> Being a person that likes to put things, such as other people, into systems so I can better generalize behavior and become more adaptable, I find my own personality very annoying to work with.


This seems Fe-Ti. Trying to get your own subjective understanding of commonalities in behavior and gauging how to use this understanding to adapt.



> The thing about me that is annoying is my indecision. I have a “circle like” form of thinking, which sort of works by me breaking the things that I know into tiny pieces and looking at those pieces from various perspectives in order to decide how I feel about it or what the correct course of action will be for most situations.


Thats more of Ti thing. Ti works in a circular loop like a web where it can link information to other separate topics because it wants to collect a full understanding of how something works. 



> It’s really useful for things like science, especially if you’re looking for different consequences of actions or if you're analysing an idea, but is incredibly inefficient when you apply this circular thinking to day to day tasks like deciding what to eat for lunch, what you actually enjoy, or how you actually feel about something.


And this is an example of Ti being used to describe how Ti is useful



> One of the things that motivates me in life is my desire to understand. I’ve been faced with many odd situations in my life, and the way I find comfort with these things is by doing research and gathering my own conclusions/making my own generalities.


This I would vote as an Ni thing.



> Understanding and learning new things is one of the few things that brings me joy because I see the world as a giant ball of information yet to be known and understood, and from an early age decided I’d spend the rest of my life continuously learning. This is the primary reason that I seek to become a research scientist.


You definitely lead with an introverted function because you tend to rely on subjective over objective understanding. So Ji or Pi. 



> My social skills are atrocious. While I’m quite tactical and have a way of dealing with people in ways that don’t irritate them most of the time and get me where I want to go, I’m awkward and a poor spontaneous conversator due to my high level of tension.


Ni first, Fe second.



> *I don’t quite have a grasp on my own culture due to being stuck in my head playing with situations, ideas and possibilities, which leaves most people describing me as “a person who lives under a rock” or strange. My lack of interest in trends and hierarchy *leaves me playing catch up with the world and gives me the appearance of a social deviant despite not actually being rebellious in the very least (actually I’m quite prudish if we’re going to be honest.). Despite this, I'm very interested in understanding these things and in the interests of others, it's just that self induced isolation has made it difficult to catch up with the times.


Part in bold defines Ni from Ne. Lower half is Fe



My final verdict would be INFJ. I was considering INTP but I didn't see Feeling as being low in the stack.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

@atamagasuita

Thanks for your typing. Im gonna need you to copy and paste your description in this thread


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Turi said:


> Zoning out isn't related to any cognitive function I repeat zoning out _isn't related to any cognitive function._
> 
> 
> It doesn't even suggest a preference for introversion imo, yet alone indicate which particular flavour of introversion.



I actually think it does. I think its an intuitive thing. Because if you think about it, everyone has intuition in their stack its just a matter of preference. One distinct characteristics I've noticed in sensors as opposed to intuitives is that they are much more down to earth and in touch with whats happening. I think thats why a lot of Se doms are athletes. In the same way this doesn't mean all sensors are athletes, it can mean that sensors are using their intuitive side to daydream.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> I actually think it does. I think its an intuitive thing. Because if you think about it, everyone has intuition in their stack its just a matter of preference. One distinct characteristics I've noticed in sensors as opposed to intuitives is that they are much more down to earth and in touch with whats happening. I think thats why a lot of Se doms are athletes. In the same way this doesn't mean all sensors are athletes, it can mean that sensors are using their intuitive side to daydream.


Even if I were to give you this, it would still leave using "zoning out" as evidence of any particular introverted function as ridiculous, or even introversion itself, as like you said everybody has intuition in their top 4.


But there's absolutely no connection between zoning out and any particular introverted function nor does it actually indicate introversion in the first place.

No chance.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Turi said:


> Even if I were to give you this, it would still leave using "zoning out" as evidence of any particular introverted function as ridiculous, or even introversion itself, as like you said everybody has intuition in their top 4.
> 
> 
> But there's absolutely no connection between zoning out and any particular introverted function nor does it actually indicate introversion in the first place.
> ...



Yeah, I don't think its related to introversion either.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> Yeah, I don't think its related to introversion either.


You said it's an "intuitive thing" then here you say you don't think it's related to introversion.

Zoning out = Ne? Not a hope in hell bruv.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Turi said:


> You said it's an "intuitive thing" then here you say you don't think it's related to introversion.
> 
> Zoning out = Ne? Not a hope in hell bruv.


But all cognitive functions are internal at first, so Ne is possible for daydreaming about possibilities its just these haven't been externalized yet. 
But eh, maybe you're right, what do i care? hahaha


----------



## ThatOneHipsterDude (Sep 6, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> Replying late, I know, I haven’t been online for a while in a while if that makes sense. I think if you go back, you’ll find I wasn’t the one getting angry. I know you’re saying it doesn’t matter and it doesn’t but, you cant use first of all and second of all like you have something to teach and not expect me to respond back to it.


You're fine! You can reply whenever, it's okay with me. I didn't mean angry necessarily, more like you're trying to keep this argument going when I already apologized. Also, I did want you to reply back, which is why I organized my thoughts into paragraphs. I'm sorry if it came across as conceited or something. Can we just move past it? I realize that I am the reason we are fighting, and I'm sorry for the way I replied. We good?


----------



## psychologic (Oct 16, 2014)

Hugging Wabbits said:


> I didn't respond to your last private message because I saw no purpose in doing such thing. You seem to be very confident on using Ni and Te, so I will respect that and take back my suggestion of INFP for you type. You obviously know yourself better than I do.
> 
> @rhythmic


Do you mean that I confidently utilize these functions, or that I confidently believe I utilize these functions, whether or not I'm right? Because I'm not necessarily confident in Ni and Te; I just see the discrepancies between my actions/tendencies and the INFP typing -- and multiple other typings, for that matter -- and I see a convincing case for Ni-Te. So I'm theorizing on that. I truly want to understand each component of myself vs. the theory inside and out. 

Honestly, my Ne is stronger than my Ni. Or rather, Ne comes more naturally as my default function especially for entertainment purposes. But I use both. I access Ni when I consider the most likely outcome of the world's future, seeing the shared direction to which each component leads (condensing components to broader ideas, seeing how similar or different the symbols are against others, to find the one big "answer", etc. hard to explain). This helps me create a sort of mental map for my future, which I can expand on with mental planning. Ne is my "hobby" function, the fun one. Ne is when I take the big answer, break it into its parts, and find hilarious and interesting discrepancies/combinations. It is especially important in the actual implementation of the Ni plan, because it's what makes the plan interesting. When I forget about Ne for too long, I do the Pi-Ji loop thing. Life becomes very bleak. That's never fun. The Intuitive function is like an endless tunnel: Ne is going inside looking into the possibilities, and Ni is stepping out and looking at the tunnel as a whole for deeper understanding, direction, and clarification, perhaps considering other tunnels for reference... if that makes sense. Ni is serious, Ne less so. But Ne is more entertaining. For example, I'm more likely to check out the xNxP threads than the xNxJ ones, which is consistent across multiple websites. 

My hypothesis is I'm an INxP with Ni qualities. This is taking into account both MBTI and Jung. I've gathered that INFPs _can_ be logical and quite intelligent -- but no one has answered why I have stronger T than most INFPs when it is theoretically inferior. ENFP would make more sense than INFP. But for the past year I've almost always tested as INTP. I'll be the first to say tests are dumb, as many of them are under-researched and inaccurate, but they are one of the only quantifiable ways to test one's type over a period of time. And, having heavily researched INTPs for the past couple months, I see many similarities, some of which are endless analysis of everything, indecisiveness, and physical stagnancy as a result of hyperfocus on mental stimulation. All of these are often shared by INxPs. 

Anyway, I've rambled again xD I'll leave with you with this: I'm like an as-of-yet unaccomplished Bukowski. Most often typed as INFP, but not solely. Many people type him as INTP and ENTP. At nine years old I had the mind of a teenage boy. I've always had more guy friends; I get along with them more. I was in constant information-absorption mode. I watched the world from afar. I didn't really become introspective until I hit my late teens, honestly. That could be because of trauma; difficult to determine. And, I've done some questionable things that would punch anyone's Fi in the throat. I was a bit of a cunning child. Make of this what you will.


----------



## Adeezus (Aug 26, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> Thank you for your typing, i really like getting typed. By sp, are you referring to self preservation variant of enneagram?


Yes I was. Though, I could be wrong. I also enjoy getting typed, but sitting and reading discussions like in this thread is a good way for me to learn while taking in the knowledge to _hopefully_ type myself one day.


----------



## horrorbun (Jun 2, 2017)

I get a real Ti-dominant vibe from you. INTP would be my best guess, though I'm sure you have possibly heard this several times by now. 

Description of self:
I have a tendency to collect odd objects; most of which I end up finding proper homes for as gifts for people. I get frustrated with feelings of stagnation, and will often see possible future outcomes when assessing the people or places I am around (as I like to make sure that the most pleasant or enjoyable outcomes are more likely, I will tend to "ghost" the people who present with destructive or negative behaviors). 

I enjoy conversation for the sake of mental stimulation; not in a pretentious way, but like flexing a muscle so it doesn't get stiff and sore. I like being around people who offer input, however I dislike being around people who treat their beliefs or actions as law. I do well with old folk and with strangers, but am actually awful and will distance myself from people over time because of that (also because I tend to grow apart from others ways, and usually they don't want to grow with me).

I think this should be a decent description. :wink:


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

I will get back to you in a few hours, @rhythmic . Sorry for taking so long to respond.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

horrorbun said:


> I get a real Ti-dominant vibe from you. INTP would be my best guess, though I'm sure you have possibly heard this several times by now.
> 
> Description of self:
> I have a tendency to collect odd objects; most of which I end up finding proper homes for as gifts for people. I get frustrated with feelings of stagnation, and will often see possible future outcomes when assessing the people or places I am around (as I like to make sure that the most pleasant or enjoyable outcomes are more likely, I will tend to "ghost" the people who present with destructive or negative behaviors).
> ...


Thanks for your typing. The main things I get from you are Ne and Fi. Ne over Se because of factors like enjoying conversation for the mental benefit and the way you make abstract analogies like “flexing a muscle”. You also have a future orient and like to see change. So I’d go for ENFP. Where you considering this type for yourself by any chance?

Also can I ask, you say you get Ti vibes from me, but how? I’m just interested for my own self interest.


----------

